# 585 Special Edition Colors



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

Was just checking out veltec sports site www.lookcycleusa.com and the opening page has a photo of a tangerine colored 585. The copy says "585 now available in two special edition colors - Tangerine and Red/Red"

Has anyone seen these yet? The tangerine looks a bit ugly but Red/Red sounds interesting.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

www.lookcyclesusa.com


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

shades of the wilier triestina copper color, this tangerine.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

jeff262 said:


> The tangerine looks a bit ugly but Red/Red sounds interesting.


Metalflake on a Look doesn't seem right.


----------



## Power2W8 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have a 585 myself but that tangerine color is butt nasty.


----------

